# HO Racing



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*IROC Cars*

Here are the Dash IROC cars. We have not yet decided if they will be run on the oval or the road course.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Wouldn't they be faster without the windshields or is removing them against the rules? Then again, since they're IROC cars, you just want them equal so it really doesn't matter. I guess I'm wondering about non-IROC rules.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Most of our classes require windshields and rear windows if the stock body had those. These cars were put together partly so people could get a feel for the new Dash car without having to buy their own and also to be able to have races that were not dominated by the usual people. I used bodies that I had hanging around and I wanted to keep them legal in case a new racer needed a loaner body. For the race the cars will stay with their lanes and each racer will drive all four of them.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Pictures*

ASRL TransAm field









TransAm podium









G-Jet F1/Indy field









F1/Indy podium









We had a bonus IROC race for the Ed Bianchi Wingmaster Sprints on the oval track.


----------

